# I need new bully sticks HELP!



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I have been buying Sir Lovkins True Chews 6 pack bully sticks for a good while now and HE LOVES THEM. The only problem now is that he is demolishing them very quickly he could go through one stick in a day. Is there better, bigger, stronger bully sticks out there? Please hurry Lovkins has almost finished his stick as Im sitting here typing. I guess I should mention they are all natural no adders or fillers and no raw hide. I tried to buy him a cheap meaty knee bone and its just sitting on the ground. He wanted nothing to do with it.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I bought some from Bullysticks.com, click on the made in USA link. I don't know if they last longer, cause Sammie is not into them like SL, the man eater. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I got the 6 inch size. they are pretty big for a 5 lb Maltese. Maybe others eat them quicker.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Zooey takes forever to go through a 6" bully, but since Lovkins is an aggressive chewer, I would try going up to the 12".


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I will take a gander thanks


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I see these are made by Tyson. I don't much about it, but others might. I thought Tyson not a preferred brand. A lot say made in USA, but they actually come from another country and tyson packages them in USA. They ones I got have a disclaimer saying the source was not from Brazil, etc. Just some info.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Zooey takes forever to go through a 6" bully, but since Lovkins is an aggressive chewer, I would try going up to the 12".


He is an aggresive chewer. I am just blessed he never tried to chew on plugs or furniture only the chew sticks and my hand ofcourse.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> I see these are made by Tyson. I don't much about it, but others might. I thought Tyson not a preferred brand. A lot say made in USA, but they actually come from another country and tyson packages them in USA. They ones I got have a disclaimer saying the source was not from Brazil, etc. Just some info.


The Merrill site says "made in the USA" when in fact they now come from India (water buffalo). I wrote the company & they told me. The web-site does not reflect this recent change (Jan., I think). It might be a good idea to contact the company & ask if they "originate in the US-- all parts thereof" or or simply packaged in the US.
Also I note that these are "not less than 80% protein" so I would be very careful giving a maltese a whole stick to consume. I tend to go lower protein on all accounts.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Which brand are you talking about My True Chews or the bullysticks.com link? Im confused


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok so if True Chews are not a reliable brand. What brands should I look for?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lovkins mama said:


> Ok so if True Chews are not a reliable brand. What brands should I look for?


here is the link. i said name wrong. sorry!
go to made in usa section, best bully sticks. 


Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

i would get him the 11 inch ones maybe or maybe these are denser. they are super hard.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

this site sells ones made from the Brazilian cows. Or they have from USA cows, in the usa link only. I know it's a pain figuring all this out.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you for helping  appreciate it


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

I bought Doobie a Merrick Bully Stick and it doesn't stink. I got the 12 inch approx 2 weeks ago, he chews on it daily, loves it, and he still about 8 inches left. I havent tried the other brands but think I will stick with the Merrick.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just remember that Merrick bullys now come from India.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovkins mama said:


> I will take a gander thanks


I love that term!!LOL


----------



## doobie mommy (Feb 18, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Just remember that Merrick bullys now come from India.


Ok, thank you, so I will have to switch brands. Too bad because he loves the Merrick :blush:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

doobie mommy said:


> Ok, thank you, so I will have to switch brands. Too bad because he loves the Merrick :blush:


They usually like anything bad for them. I'm finding with the natural ones, made from cow here, he does not go at them like the ones I got at the pet stores. I have never found a truly usa made one in the pet stores, even if it says so, read where the parts are from in smaller print. all over the place with prob no restrictions. anyway, I found them at the site I posted here.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

I saw True Chews and Merrick on the usa link for bullysticks? Are these ok?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lovkins mama said:


> I saw True Chews and Merrick on the usa link for bullysticks? Are these ok?


Looks like they have a few other types of chews (I did not see bully's) that were in those 2 companies. 

I only really researched (bully sticks), and found the one (Best Bullys) made totally in the USA.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lovkins mama said:


> I saw True Chews and Merrick on the usa link for bullysticks? Are these ok?



I don't think so, a lot are made here, but to get the ones with no parts used from India, you have to go to the *made in usa *section on the side bar, then up to bestbully to find the ones totally made here. not india. 

this is the note under them.
Introducing new Best Bully Sticks, exclusively *Made in the USA*. Our other high quality bully sticks are made from free-ranging Brazilian Cows, but these are made right here in America.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So I went out to Petsense today and got some bully sticks. Riley was elated and went to his bed and chewed for quite some time. Then he came to me and I picked him up and he stunk SO bad! We had to wash his face and brush his teeth! Not sure how often he will get it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Bailey got one of these in his January Barkbox and loved it! Made in the USA and no odor!


----------

